# Ah the spirits have forced me to work on props . . .



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

My mini-me started complaining of a sore throat on Sunday. As usual, I thought she was trying to play me. She tinkered with the words "my throat feels like it's on fire", so I heeded her warning. 

Monday morning (yesterday) I was so exhausted from dealing with her the previous night that I failed to hear the horrid noise of my alarm and didn't awaken until 35 minutes into her school day. I rolled over and asked her how her throat felt. "Still hurts" she vaguely mumbled. That being said, I reluctantly made her a doctor's appointment.

An hour later as we were walking out the door a LARGE stone lining my bushes in my walkway fell on my foot. Oh it hurt like H-E-double-hocky-sticks! I must have run the gambit of curse words in my head as my neighbor had come over to see why Little Miss wasn't in school.

We made it to her appointment, me limping and dragging like a 75-year-old zombie. As we waited on the results of her throat culture we were entertained by the menagerie of colors my foot began to turn; blue, purple, black. One portion of it rose like a volcano spewing a small stream of its blood lava. Nice!

With her results in - a positive STREP culture, we made our way to the minor emergency clinic. Several x-rays, lovely post-op shoe, pain meds and crutches later, we arrived at home.

So here I am with a sick child, a gimp foot, the inability to shop . . . I guess the spirits are beckoning me to put to use all of things I'd previously bought. It appears I am a "collector" of project materials. The projects have yet to manifest themselves. This is my kick in the butt. Paper Mache' - HERE I COME!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

you are turning into your very own Halloween Prop! Now THAT is resourceful!! Love your blog entry! I just had to visit - You definitely NEED a card or two!! Happy to exchange cards and truly hope you and the little monster mini-you feel better - or at least enjoy the misery! It's that time of year ya know! BOO!


----------

